# startled easily?



## pokey (Dec 18, 2005)

does anybody know if this has any relation to social anxiety? For about the past five years (maybe more) I get started VERY easily. I scream if someone "surprises" me by just calling my name from the other room and get startled at other very small things. it was funny at first- to others anyways- but now it's just annoying and embarassing. I am a pretty relaxed person, and don't considered myself to be "sitting on the edge" all the time, but this happenes at least once and up to five times a day.

I looked this up on the net, but only found things about being hyper sensitive or going through a tramautic experience, none of which really apply to me. 

any idea what's up? thanks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pokey, 

You could also just be super-focused on something. This has happened to me many times before.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm very easily startled, too. I suspect it's related to my social anxiety in one way or another, but I'd have to think about the specific nature of that connection a bit more. I'll try to remember to post another comment on this later.


----------



## Cherry (May 30, 2006)

I get this all the time to where it's not funny anymore and usually I lash out with anger that I don't mean at people. I think it has a lot to do with anxiety and dealing with the unexpected, regardless if we are in a relax state. You just have to make sure to tell people that you don't like being surprised like that because it creates unwanted anxiety.


----------



## Sammarai (Jul 20, 2006)

Pokey
I too startle easily. People at my office comment on it frequently and it has gotten to the point of being embarrassing. I am not high strung or nervous in the general sense. My job environment is very low key in that I have my own office and space and don't feel that people are right on top of me. I wish I knew why we did this but it is a major mystery to me. 
Vicky


----------



## pokey (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks for the replies everyone


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

A hightened startle response basically boils down to two things as I understand it (I could be wrong):

- A current state of hypervigilance e.g. you just feel wound up at the time
- Biological disposition towards sensitivity to sudden stimuli and a higher dispositional anxiety response.

Startle response is one of the more reliable indicators of "trait" anxiety. Some people are easily "trainable" to feel anxious; also, some people may startle even if they feel very relaxed right beforehand - I am that way.


----------



## Sunny Day (Aug 1, 2006)

I startle easily. I am very sensitive, though. 
I think my startling easily started with my most recent job. The office was too quiet for me and when anything happened, I was not used to it.
I don't prefer too much activity around me in an office, but I do like some life around. That office did not have any life and it depressed me.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## kristina7 (Jul 10, 2005)

pokey said:


> does anybody know if this has any relation to social anxiety? For about the past five years (maybe more) I get started VERY easily. I scream if someone "surprises" me by just calling my name from the other room and get startled at other very small things. it was funny at first- to others anyways- but now it's just annoying and embarassing. I am a pretty relaxed person, and don't considered myself to be "sitting on the edge" all the time, but this happenes at least once and up to five times a day.
> 
> I looked this up on the net, but only found things about being hyper sensitive or going through a tramautic experience, none of which really apply to me.
> 
> any idea what's up? thanks


Mine's partly do to being highly sensitive... but it's also connected with the fact that I'm always afraid.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes, i tend to have a high startle response only particularly when i'm feeling very stressed out.


----------



## Ledd Bullet (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm very easily startled. Even when I have a feeling someone's going to do something to startle me, I still jump/flinch when it happens! It's pretty annoying. I'm not sure why it happens though.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

6 years later  I saw this thread while looking it up on google. Anyway, I get startled quite easily, its really annoying. When I'm walking and someone appears out of a corner, I sort of jump. When there is even a semi-loud noise anywhere around me, I jump. The list goes on. I have no idea why this is.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes!!!! When someone sneaks up on me saying in a calm voice hey I will jump. Any sort of loud unexpected noises I jump. The reason I hate lightning, watching a scary movie on full volume, balloons popping, any sort of really loud noises. Maybe my ears are just sensitive who knows.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

We were all probably classified as highly reactive babies.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

laura024 said:


> We were all probably classified as highly reactive babies.


What do you mean WERE?? lol


----------



## KayVeigh (Feb 23, 2012)

I startle very easily too, by sudden movements, noises--everything, even loud voices, loud music, bright lights, extreme colors. I have been like that forever. It's caused by my anxiety and only fuels my anxiety. Ugh.


----------



## funkytoe (Mar 25, 2012)

It happens with me too.. Our nerves are sensitive.."fight or flight" response. As soon as you learn to cope and overcome the anxiety it will go on its own


----------

